# Fitness Comps?



## SnowMedic (Feb 4, 2010)

Just wondering if there are any bodybuilders or fitness & figure competitors here?  I'm thinking about doing my first figure comp in 2010 and would love to share experiences.  Cheers,

SM


----------



## fit4duty (Feb 6, 2010)

Used to do BB, and Power lifting back in the day. Best of luck and please post your progress. It could prove to be inspiring to some


----------

